# Stupid youtube clips



## RDWD

*( *****WARNING SOME OF THESE VIDEOS CONTAIN STRONG LANGUAGE. IF YOU ARE OFFEND EASILY DO NOT WATCH THEM*****)*







 
There are some real winners in this world.


----------



## Guarino113

lol. how did that even happen?


----------



## IBBruin

This guy's gonna hurt in the morning.


----------



## Metal Man

Good thing that first guy was on a baby bike.lol

That second guy is just a dumb *** or should i say *was *a dumb ***


----------



## lilbigtonka

Haha dude on raptor might should have stopped a little sooner I bet when he was going over he looked like


----------



## derk

:thinking:. How did the guy on the raptor manage that?


----------



## FABMAN

it sounded like he forgot to pull the clutch in!


----------



## Josh

You gotta love how even the camera guy in the first video thought it was funny


----------



## RDWD

ouch


----------



## gpinjason

:haha: LOL...


----------



## BF750FI

funny stuff!! dude in the 3rd clip could have been in the woods enjoying his self but instead will end up in jail and bike impounded..real winner!!


----------



## Metal Man

Hahaha dang!! They took'em out!!!


----------



## RDWD




----------



## 10Brute750i

LOL! I wonder how many teeth that kid lost


----------



## Metal Man

Another. Looks cold.


----------



## 30backs




----------



## 05bforce750

lmao! what a bunch of ra-tards! That artic kitty just lost it lol


----------



## skid

is there signal lights on the that artic cat, cause in one of the shots after its drown out it looks like the rear left deflector is blinking.


----------



## skid

I like this thread i could watch this stuff all day!


----------



## Guarino113

me too. its funny as heck.


----------



## RDWD

Front brakes are BAD!!!


----------



## RDWD

Im not gonna lie I have thought about doing this.


----------



## BigIzzy

OHHHHH, that last one looked like it coulda been painful, that was DEAD STOP pretty hard, and skid ya those are turn signals, European models have them, as well as a horn and a few other things, friend of mine has a motobishi (or something like that), really cheap but for how much ya pay not too bad of a machine. 

OH and this vids are great, keep em comin


----------



## Metal Man

This one funny.

Good thing she had a helmet on lol


----------



## Metal Man

I can smell the smoke from here


----------



## Metal Man

:bigeyes::bigeyes::bigeyes::bigeyes::bigeyes::bigeyes:


----------



## Masher




----------



## Masher




----------



## Masher




----------



## Masher

Where are the snorks. Maybe he has the Ninjas but man that is pushing your luck.


----------



## Metal Man

No doubt!! Thats pushing with out snorkels.


----------



## Masher




----------



## jbadon

******* camper :haha:


----------



## GWNBrute

In the second vid the quad lands on him i'm sure he problably still isn't walking


----------



## codyh




----------



## Guarino113

those two guys are crazy smokin the belt. i hear one little chirp and i let off. lol they cost too much.


----------



## 850PoPo

These are entertaining im missing supper cant stop watching them keep them coming there is always the microwave


----------



## TX4PLAY

That first Outy may have made it without smoking the belt had his 'visco-lock' done it's job. 3WD is a B*tch!


----------



## 850PoPo

No joke for the cost you would think 4 wheel drive would be included


----------



## FABMAN

why is it the canned hams doing most of the dumb stuff?


----------



## 850PoPo

People have all that power and dont know what to do with it ...lol


----------



## jctgumby

Entirely too much money and zero common sense!!!


----------



## Metal Man

TOO MUCH POWA!!!!!!




 

lol and the little kid is the only one laughing.


----------



## BigIzzy

great clips, now how do ya post em up?


----------



## Brute650i

copy the url from the top address bar and paste it here
.


----------



## Metal Man

Thasts gonna leave a mark!


----------



## Metal Man

LMAO!! I don't think he planed this one out very well.


----------



## Guarino113

lmao. grandpa is funny.


----------



## 10Brute750i

LOL! The last video was at the Wagon Wheel in WV. Hes not the only one that has failed that jump!


----------



## Polaris425

atleast that kid was wearing a helmet.... haha..


----------



## skid




----------



## skid




----------



## Masher

that felt good.


----------



## codyh




----------



## Masher




----------



## Masher




----------



## Masher




----------



## Guarino113

that rhino is crazy. i bet its hard on belts though.


----------



## gpinjason

This is why some of the holes are so deep in Crosby...


----------



## walker




----------



## Masher

Ole boy let her eat on that jump. He shouldn't have ate so many wheaties that morning.


----------



## skid

Nothing like a flat landing!


----------



## GWNBrute

Masher said:


> YouTube- 4x4 mud


I believe that most of the video's are shoot at a place called Whiprus here in Alberta. Alot of atv's and pick up go out there.


----------

